# Hard Body sticky stuff?



## roffutt (Jun 30, 2006)

On brand new Life-Like cars.. the bodies are secured in place with some sticky glue substance... about the consistency of snot! Has anyone found a suitable replacement? I've tried vibitite to keep lose bodies more secure.. but it dries out and hardens, where as the LL cars appears to stay tacky? 

Any ideas? 

Thanks,
Robbie


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Elmers Tack Adhesive Putty, and equivalent, sold at most craft stores is functionally similar. I keep a slab of it in my pit boxes for hard body racing.

Here's what it looks like: http://www.elmers.com/products/product/product_page.asp?pCode=E625


----------



## JVerb (Oct 6, 2006)

We use "Goo" distributed by Walthers, most hobbies stores have it.


----------



## gear buster (Dec 1, 2005)

AFX has nailed it right. I use the same stuff and works great. Also works on the loose lexan bodies that pop off when ya crash. Little dab in the hole and holds the pin..


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

http://www.blutack.com/BLU_TACK.htm

Do you think this is the same?

If so this is NOT what comes on the LL cars, and a google of what Jverb named did not sound like it either.


----------



## roffutt (Jun 30, 2006)

JVerb,

Research on the "Goo" you mentioned.. found this:

_"GOO is a permanent rubber base adhesive that's shockproof-it's as flexible as rubber. Joints won't crack when flexed back and forth, won't break loose when the temperature changes and won't weaken when wet or damp. It sticks forever!"_

It's the sticks forever part that worries me. 

I'll give the Elmers product a try.. Thanks everone for the help! 

-Robbie


----------



## JVerb (Oct 6, 2006)

We (the group of racers at park lane hobbies) have been using the stuff for over a year now. We use it on all of are hard bodies to keep them on the chassis when you have a hard crash. You just use a screw driver to loosen it up and then it comes off. We race Life-Like, SRT, G+ and AFX chassis and we use goo on all of them. I know what it says on the tube and the key word is flexible. It has the consistency of a wet snot when you put it on and dries to a sticky booger like substance. You guys use what works for you and have fun racing. Peace Verb.


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

JVerb,

do not take offence. Your comments and experience counter what the product bumf says, and are invaluable and appreciated.

Deane


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Verb Is right ,and all you need is a dab of goo, and a screwdriver to remove.If you use too much you will have a little trouble.But it will not come off in a crash.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Liquid Nails works good.


----------

